# الأم



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2010)

هتقدم أيه لأمك !!؟

الأم دائما عطاء

لا تطلب شيئا

دائما بتعطى ولا تأخذ


ونحن فى عيدها الغالى

21 مارس

مع بدايه الربيع


الأم لا تريد هدايا


عطر . ورود . فستان


الأم عاوزه قلب يحس بيها

يشعر بيها وبتعبها معانا

فى الولاده والتربيه والمرض والفرح

وقلق الأمتحانات

لازم نقدم حبنا وقلبنا لأمنا


مش مجرد ورود وعطر وخلافه


لازم نكرمها مثل ما أوصانا الكتاب


أكرم أباك وأمك


الأم عاوزه أكرام مش عاوزه هدايا


ومهكا قدمنا ليها


لن نوفيها حقها



كثيرون ينشغلون فى مشاغل الحياه


وينسون أمهاتهم


وكثيرون يضعونها فى دار مسنين

وكثيرون ما تكون لزوجاتهم الرأى والمشوره ويتناسوا أمهاتهم

ومن النساء من تقاطع أمها لترضى زوجها

هذه أمثله من الحياه أننى لا أتغالى فى حديثى

أعطوا للأم قلبا

أعطوا للأم عطفا وحنانا

مجرد أحساس أنكم بتسألوا عنها


هذه قمه الهدايا

ولا ننسى أيضا دور الأب



وأعجبتنى هذه القصه

قرأتها فى النت عن

كان لأبٍ ابنٌ وحيد، إعتنى وتعب في تربيته، فكبُر الولد وتزوج، وسكن الأب مع إبنه في نفس البيت، إذ لم يكن له أي مكان آخر للسكن. كبر ذلك الأب وساءت صحته، إذ أصيب بمرض عصبي، وأصبحت يداه ترتجفان ورأسه يهتز من شدة المرض، فكان كثيرا ما يقع الطعام منه، وهو يحاول أن يضعه في فمه، واحيانا إذا ما ارتجفت يداه كثيرا وقع منه الصحن على الأرض منكسرا.
فإتفق إبن ذلك الرجل وزوجته أن يجلسوا الأب في زاوية من المطبخ على طاولة منفردا، بينما هما مع إبنهما الصغير يأكلان مع بعض على الطاولة الكبيرة. وصنع لأبوه صحن من خشب ليأكل فيه، حتى إذ وقع من يده على الأرض لا ينكسر.
لم يقدم الأب أي إحتجاج، لكن كان في حلقه غصة صامته...
مرّت الأيام، وذات يوم وبينما الولد الصغير يلعب، وجد قطعة من الخشب، فأخذ يلعب بها محاولا أن يصنع منها شيئا. فسأله والديه، وماذا تريد أن تصنع منها. فأجابهما، أحاول أن أصنع منها صحنا أقدمه لكم هدية عندما أكبر.
لدى سماعهما ما قاله لهما ابنهما الصغير، أخذ ذلك الشاب وزوجته يبكيان، واتجها نحو ذلك الأب المسن وبكل رفق أخذاه من طاولته المنفردة واجلساه معهما على نفس المائدة ليأكلا سوية.
يقول الكتاب المقدس: أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب الهك. فنحن بحاجة الى احترام والدينا، ومعزتهم، وتقديرهم، والإعتناء بهم، ومهابتهم.
إن للأهل فضل كبير وعلينا المسؤولية لسد حاجاتهم. فليعطنا الرب نعمة لكي نعيش وصاياه...


النهيسى


ملحوظه


تأمل اكرم اباك و امك

تأمل لابونا يؤانس كمال


http://www.4shared.com/file/7836229...mak_yoanas_kamal.html?dirPwdVerified=154f5abc


​


----------



## youhnna (20 مارس 2010)

*تسلم ايديك اخويا النهيسى
وكل ام وهى طيبة وبصحة وسعادة
الام عطاء دائم لابناءها عطاء لاينضب
كل ام وهى طيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى 

بل اكتر من رائع

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعبك
​


----------



## firygorg (21 مارس 2010)

*lموضوع رائع الرب يباركك







[/url][/IMG]​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 مارس 2010)

اخي النهيسى مشكور لسردك هذا
 الموضوع الرائع

الام هي جنة وهي عطاء ومحبة 
وكل عام وجميع الامهات بالف الف الف خير 

الرب يبارك مجهودك 
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## Fady_1 (21 مارس 2010)

دائماً رائع يا نهيسى ومواضيعك جميله حقاً 

لكن لاحظت إنشغالك عن المنتدى فى تلك الفترة الاخيره ونتمنى أن يكون المانع خير فلا تحرمنا من تواجدك بيننا كسابق عهدنا بك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> دائماً رائع يا نهيسى ومواضيعك جميله حقاً
> 
> لكن لاحظت إنشغالك عن المنتدى فى تلك الفترة الاخيره ونتمنى أن يكون المانع خير فلا تحرمنا من تواجدك بيننا كسابق عهدنا بك


*شكرا لمروركم ومحبتكم

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تسلم ايديك اخويا النهيسى
> وكل ام وهى طيبة وبصحة وسعادة
> الام عطاء دائم لابناءها عطاء لاينضب
> كل ام وهى طيبة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*مرور جميل جدا

شكرا 

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى
> 
> بل اكتر من رائع
> 
> ...


*كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبخير


شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *lموضوع رائع الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل جدا*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي النهيسى مشكور لسردك هذا
> الموضوع الرائع
> 
> الام هي جنة وهي عطاء ومحبة
> ...


*مرور كريم جدا ورائع

شكرا   الرب معاكم​*


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي النهيس 
علي احلي كلام لاحلي انسانه


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا اخي النهيس
> علي احلي كلام لاحلي انسانه


*

مرور

فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------

